# Southern Cornbread



## Mark Walter (Apr 1, 2012)

*SOUTHERN CORNBREAD (for those "rebs" among us)*

If you live in a region of the country where cornmeal is not readily available, get your fix at Lakeside Mills.

1.) Preheat oven to 425 degrees Farenheit. Lightly coat the inside of a cast iron pan (ideally 10-12" in diameter) with Crisco shortening. Insert uncovered pan in the oven to warm.

2.) Prepare mix. Combine the following...


2 cups self-rising cornmeal mix
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1 tsp. salt
1 large egg
1 and 1/4 cup of milk or buttermilk


3.) mix with a hand whisk

4.) remove heated pan from oven, pour in mix, and return pan uncovered to the oven, still at 425 degrees Farenheit

5.) bake ~20 minutes or until lightly browned

6.) IMPORTANTLY...serve with beans!!!


----------

